# (need help) - Singer Memomatic 327



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi all, recently I purchased a Singer Memo-matic 327 but it came without manual. The carriage wont budge so I watched couple of youtube videos, took the carriage apart, fixed the drums and voila its moving now. My issue/frustration is I cant cast on. I followed every instruction I can find on the internet and any manual I can find on the web but still cant do it. 
Issues I am having: - 
-I don't know how to install weaving attachment that came with it
-Some videos and manuals shows move the tuck knobs in certain position when casting on, I don't have or cant find tuck knobs on my carriage/sinker plate
-It also came with some stuff in accessories box which I have no clue what they are
-Punchcard is something I have never worked with, so it is whole new world to me
Here is the photo of my carriage with sinker plate.

So you must be asking why did she bought this machine.... it was $10 I couldn't resist. Please Help me cast on and get started on this machine.

Thank you in advance 

Julie 
Victoria BC Canada


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Crochet cast-on.


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

I tried crochet cast on as well and also the stocknit cast one where you move carriage from right to left then put ravel cod and move it back from left to right. 1st row going right to left knits fine and beautifully, coming back, it knit first 2-3 needles then miss all the in between stiches and then knit last 2 needles.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

There is a Singer Memomatic manual on machineknittingetc.com - for a 321 but you might find it helps with your machine too. It seems that you have to change the settings after the initial cast on row or it won't knit stocking stitch.


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

For simple cast on they say Arm Levers ---on Triangle type symbol. if you see in this image they show Arm Lever and if you see in my photo of carriage, I don't or cant seem to find those Arm Levers. The videos I have seen and material and manuals I read they all mention about Arm Lever position. Am I missing something on my carriage? or its just a different model?


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

The first thing to look at is your needle retaining or sponge bar , slide it out and see if the foam has deteriorated , that is often the problem when a KM has not been used in a long time , as it is this bar which holds the needles in the right position .To replace the foam strip is not difficult , hope this helps.


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

I will definitely check the sponge bar, now I have to see where I can find it in the machine....lol


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Have you considered the thickness of the yarn?These machines love fingering sock yarn at a dial tension of approx 6 or 7.

Also, I notice in the picture, that the Russell levers are set to "hold" position. In that position, the machine will not Knit.


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

I tried 4 different yarns from thick to super skinny yarn. Also the lever position is changed because I put it away after spending 4 days of cleaning it and 7hrs of trying to cast on. Wow I don't give up easy...lol

Does no one in this whole wide world have a scan copy of this machine?


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

This is the manual for previous model. May be similar enough to help
http://machineknittingetc.com/knitmaster-324-326-knitting-machine-instruction-manual.html


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Where are you located? There may be someone nearby who can help you. Or even Skype.


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

oh that would be awesome. I am in Victoria BC Canada. U lovely knitter are welcome


----------



## wallaby (Sep 4, 2016)

Julie,

Try downloading the 321/323 and 328 manuals. http://machineknittingetc.com/knitmaster-321-323-knitting-machine-instruction-manual.html and http://machineknittingetc.com/studio-328-knitting-machine-instruction-manual.html
They are both clearer. Either you have the weaving brushes like those on p.3 of the 321/3 manual, or the brushes are already integrated like those on p.65 of the 328 manual. A friend has the 327 but unfortunately is away at the moment, but if I remember rightly she has the brushes like those on p.65 of the 328 manual. If this is the case then you can see them in the open slots in the carriage arm, and you should be able to do the weaving cast on described on p.11 of the 328 manual. One thing I find useful if after you have knitted the first row bring every second needle back out to D position for a couple of more rows (not the same needles each row - alternate them). There is less chance of the stitches jumping off the needles.

Phillipa (Quebec)


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Check any of the manuals that were suggested to you, for how to change a needle. It will show you where to find the needle retainer bar (sponge bar). If you look at your machine from the side, near the front of the bed, behind where the needles come out, you will see a channel. You might see a light-colored bit of plastic in this channel, near the opening. You can push this out with a chopstick, a flat-head screwdriver, or anything that will fit into the channel to give it just a little push so that you can grasp it at the other end and pull it out so that you can check it's condition. It should have quite a bit of spongy loft sticking up above the top of the channel that holds the strip of sponge. If it is flattened down, or is falling apart, you definitely need to replace it. When you put it back into the machine, make sure that the sponge side is down, so that it rests on top of the needles (you will need to push down on the needles with a ruler or other flat-edge as you push the sponge bar back in).


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

Will give it a try again tonight when I get home. Update you all on my progress tonight ????


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Here is a link to the 321 Manual, which is very similar to your machine and should give you a good start. The PDF download is free and you can print it, or portions, for your use.

file:///C:/Users/Robert%20Taylor%20Campbe/Downloads/321_memomatic.pdf


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

To make a weaving cast on without the weaving brushes - carry your yarn over and under the needles, place the yarn in the number 1 feeder and set your carriage for stockinette knitting. Knit 1 row. You have just made the weaving cast on.


----------

